
DJI Phantom Drone Open Source Alternative - wolframio
http://dronegarageblog.wordpress.com/2016/cx-20-the-open-source-alternative-to-dji-phantom
======
demouser7
The 3dr solo is probably the closest feature-wise, but it is not exactly charp
compared to the phantom, neither Open Source. BTW, parrot drones really sucks.
Don't even think about them if you are looking for something similar to the
DJI phantom. Their products are children toys.

